

Microsoft LifeCam Cinema goes 720p - TomOfTTB
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news.phtml/26355/microsoft-lifecam-cinema-720p-webcam.phtml

======
TomOfTTB
To me this is the beginning of consumer HD. There's still a storage issue
which needs to be solved but storage companies tend to keep plowing forward.
Having HD in a webcam is one step away from the cell. phone which itself is
one step a way from ubiquitous HD video.

